# Best Mouse trap Ever



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

We were setting victor snap traps the trouble with this is you can only catch one at a time.

I found this online...google it for specifications
5 gallon bucket, wood ramp, wood doll and a can w peanut butter. Put water or rv antifreeze in Bottom. The mice climb ramp jump on can and fall into the bucket. I got 17 mice last week...no more inside!!

FYI. If using antifreeze make sure it is in a place your pets can't get into. 
We place ours in an enclosed crawspace under the mobile home. ..so the mice never get to the house.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

This......


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

http://fivegallonideas.com/bucket-mouse-trap/


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

That is one method. I uded a wood doll. A soda can drill hole in the middle. Make sure it spins easily...I used a bit of duct tape for one opening. I placed doll onto of bucket. Duct taped it in place. Can still spins. Load w peanut butter. Place a piece of wood up to top as a ramp.
Super easy to make. The link here is my favorite.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry typos...on my cell. Little keyboard


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Picture


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I assume "doll" is supposed to be dowel? I can't see a mouse really interested in playing with dolls. Unless it's a Mickey Mouse doll, but who knows?

In the last pic posted I think you'd have to stick a weight to the bottom of the can otherwise the first mouse will spin the can leaving the peanut butter on the bottom. Unless it doesn't matter and they'll just sniff it out anyway.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Mike your such a doll for pointing that out. Actually spread the peanut butter around evenly. 

But you would of figured it out. 

Caught 17 mice last week. 
Baby, It is getting cold outside....and the mice want in.


----------



## housekitten (Apr 4, 2015)

does this drown the mice?


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes. But if prefer a dry bucket. ..you could release them in the woods...more humane.


----------

